# We have to decide on the new national anthem



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

We have to decide on the new national anthem. Please be aware your choice will be played at world meetings, sports events, royal ceremonies and so on.

My suggestions (choose your own):

Rule Britannia
God Save the Queen
Land of Hope and Glory
Greensleeves
Countdown Clock Theme
The Irish song ''Bugger Off''


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

**** all of them. Horrible music.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

God save the Queen always sounds vaguely familiar, even when badly played. It has had me wondering from time to time, if only briefly, what it is. The context helps. Please, please, please don't change it.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

God Save The Queen is awful - a lame piece of naff Georgiana. The only plus is that it's mercifully short seeing only the first verse is used.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Beethoven's 9th, fourth movement.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Cnote11 said:


> Beethoven's 9th, fourth movement.


Well an arrangement of this by Karajan is already European anthem..


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

As it should be... the anthem of the western world


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Yankee Doodle was a British song, the tune must have come from somewhere ... .


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Colonel Bogey would be my choice.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Gustav Holst's Jupiter (3rd minute till 5th minute) 
or
Elgar's Pomp & Circumstance No.1 (from second minute till fourth minute) ... 

and put some lyric on it!


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

the liberty bell march.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Holst"s "I Vow To thee My Country" which is the same tune used in "The Planets"






or alternately


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Add words to this






_Perfect!_


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

There is always that well-written little ditty by Haydn, originally penned for Austria: Maybe a set of new lyrics? [ After all, the American national anthem is a Scots drinking song with a newly penned set of lyrics  ]

Maybe this should be the subject for all entries to the Eurovision Song Contest one season - Ha haaaa Haaaa Haaaaaaa.

I've always thought 'Waltzing Matilda' should be the official anthem of Australia.

IMHO, all your listed options are like bad former Eurovision Song Contest winners.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^Not Waltzing Matilda. Anything _but_ Waltzing Matilda.


----------



## Whipsnade (Mar 17, 2011)

Problem solved. You're welcome.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Whipsnade said:


> Problem solved. You're welcome.


That's the one.

*Thread Closed*


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Absolutely! this means of course the following two would be Australia's and Canada's new anthems...


----------



## WolfAlphaX (May 7, 2012)

Always look on the bright side of life? That's a good song.

And....this song?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^ I Hate the duck song.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey!
No ducks?
You suck!
With luck
A duck
Will muck
You up.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

The national anthem of NAFTA is going to be the South Park classic, "America, **** yeah!"


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Add words to this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get out of here!


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Finlandia. Because Finland is using


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

I nominate the main theme from the fourth mvmt of Tchaikovsky's 5th.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

I think Britain should continue to use the old one. I'm told the Queen has, at long last, learned to recognise it nearly every time it plays and she likes it most of the time, except when played on bagpipes - no one likes that. Prince Charles, will reach this point, too, if he ever ascends to the throne.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Just a little tip for anyone out there who likes a flutter - SHOULD Charles get to the throne then have a few quid/bucks/euros/rand/whatever on him changing his name. My money would be on his taking the option on using George VII.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Or Bluebottle the 1st!


----------

